

Patent threat means developers are pulling their apps from the US app stores - rahoulb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/appsblog/2011/jul/15/app-developers-withdraw-us-patents

======
nextparadigms
This is why it won't really matter in the end of Microsoft will push for
getting patent fees from Android manufacturers. They will simply start selling
Android phones in USA, and to spite them they will use WebOS in USA.

This way, Microsoft won't get _anything_ \- neither money from patents, nor
from their own mobile OS.

------
AndyJPartridge
Whilst I'm not pulling, for a couple of months I've decided not to push them
there.

This whole cloud of uncertainty needs to go away.

